# Game Master Near RETURNS!



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

OH YES! I am back! Lets get this party started!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Game Master Near and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Game Master Near. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Got unbanned I take it? How'd you manage that? Sheer force of will? Crafty conversations? Magical powers?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome back* :happy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back ...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Got unbanned I take it? How'd you manage that? Sheer force of will? Crafty conversations? Magical powers?


I think he only had a temporary ban.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Got unbanned I take it? How'd you manage that? Sheer force of will? Crafty conversations? Magical powers?



All of the above!



skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome back* :happy:


Why thank you. I am surpirsed you did not get 6500 post before I returned! :tongue:




And It was a perm ban!
My powers got me unbanned.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

@ skycloud - treebob made a statement in spam world that confirmed that it was meant to be a permanent ban.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yay!!! welcome back brother! :tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm, we will find out the validity of this soon, i take it. But in the meantime, welcome back.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll write the same thing I wrote in ENTP Inc.

Welcome back. Don't go getting yourself banned again.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cthulhu said:


> hmmm, we will find out the validity of this soon, i take it. But in the meantime, welcome back.


Its valid.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Its valid.


Wasn't it supposed to be permanent? Bah, who cares. We have our favorite little ENFP er- i mean ENTP back.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

It was. But them I used my magical powers!

And let not turn my party into a debate.

This is happy times! :crazy:


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome back, Game Master Near. Enjoy the forums again and I'm excited to see you post.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cthulhu said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be permanent? Bah, who cares. We have our favorite little ENFP er- i mean ENTP back.


Why would you call game master an enfp? I'm curious. I guess I missed something.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Why would you call game master an enfp? I'm curious. I guess I missed something.


Tis an inside joke, my dear.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!

Imeanuh, welcome back!

>.>

<.<

:tongue:

But seriously, I did actually miss your posts. Now don't go getting banned again.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wlecome back!!!
Don't be a retard!....Don't be a retard again or else!!!!
And look who got 3k posts before you xD


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

2734?
What is this 3000 you speak of!:wink:


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

don't get banned again!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

What the fuck?!?
Whatever...I'm a super member and I have an awesome orange name!
And a thread 
http://personalitycafe.com/awards/18899-queen-leaves-robot-3000-posts.html


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I do not know you(I'm sort of new around here) but welcome back. :happy:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome back, dont abuse the powers god (happy) gave you again.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Queen of Leaves said:


> What the fuck?!?
> Whatever...I'm a super member and I have an awesome orange name![/URL]


You're at least half right.

*cough*VIP Member*cough*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yojimbo said:


> You're at least half right.
> 
> *cough*VIP Member*cough*


I still had super member under my name!!!
Anyway I think people got their posts back xD


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I still had super member under my name!!!
> Anyway I think people got their posts back xD


Now you do. You didn't then. I should've taken a screenshot.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Be good this time and follow what I put in the email I sent.:happy:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy said:


> Be good this time and follow what I put in the email I sent.:happy:



-bows down-

I am not worthy....


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha. THE ALMIGHTY HAPPY HAS SPOKEN.


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome back. xP


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Lance has always had a soft spot for ENTPs. Welcome.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Good to have ya back dude


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> Lance has always had a soft spot for ENTPs. Welcome.


but youve only been a member here less than a month. how would you know?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> but youve only been a member here less than a month. how would you know?


Can you not argue with people in my thread!


PEACEFUL AND HAPPY TIME! :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Can you not argue with people in my thread!
> 
> 
> PEACEFUL AND HAPPY TIME! :laughing:


Im not trying to argue at all, im just wondering how they know that happy has a soft spot for ENTPs. And the best way to find answers is to ask.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> Im not trying to argue at all, im just wondering how they know that happy has a soft spot for ENTPs. And the best way to find answers is to ask.


Can you ask not in my thread please?

I don't want you changing the subject.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> but youve only been a member here less than a month. how would you know?


As mentioned in my other thread, this is my new account. I am the god of ENTPs: Emtpe (Cheshire Wolf, Ookami, Evolyptic, etc)


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> As mentioned in my other thread, this is my new account. I am the god of ENTPs: Emtpe (Cheshire Wolf, Ookami, Evolyptic, etc)


OH! well then, i apologize for questioning your legitimacy.

And near, off topicness shall end here, my friend.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Wulfdot said:


> As mentioned in my other thread, this is my new account. I am the god of ENTPs: Emtpe (Cheshire Wolf, Ookami, Evolyptic, etc)


Oh, then why don't you get Empte unlocked then?


----------

